# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie kind

## FloortjeF

Mijn dochter heeft nu sinds een half jaar allergische reacties. Ze is 4,5 jaar oud. Het begon van de zomer toen ze met "goedkope" klei zat te spelen. Binnen een half uur zat ze onder de rode vlekken in het gezicht. Wangen, neus, kin en voorhoofd. Gloeiend heet. Klei weggegooid. Nu gaat het zich meer uiten. We hebben het idee dat ze dit ook krijgt bij "goedkope" verf, van de kerstboom,Andrelon shampoo, Rubberen speelgoed, zoals Barbapapa popjes maar ook die Sneeuwwitje popjes van de Ah. De blauw ochtendjas van mijn man die nog niet gewassen was (in het etiket staat dat hij min 3x apart gewassen moet worden.) Stickers die ze op haar hand heeft geplakt.
Soms trekt het na een paar uur weg, maar het kan ook de hele dag blijven. Als ik haar uit bed haal is er niets aan de hand. Ze wordt er ook vervelend van, moe tijdens zo'n áanval. Heb al aerius gehad maar daar gaat t dwars doorheen.
Nu loop ik bij een allergoloog met haar en die vertelde dat ze een gevoelige huid had. In Feb gaan ze een priktest doen. Een contactallergie test doen ze niet omdat ze nog zo klein is en dat heel vervelend is. Heeft iemand een idee want ik heb t idee dat het toch met contact te maken heeft. Heb iets gelezen over colofonium allergie. Hoop dat iemand zich hierin herkent.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Floortje,

Vervelend dat je dochter allergische reacties heeft  :Frown:  Hopelijk krijg je meer duidelijkheid door de priktest in februari! 

Ikzelf ben allergies voor nikkel, palladium, rood vlees (inmiddels voor alle vlees), ik heb hooikoorst en ik heb een erg gevoelige huid, de meeste al vanaf kleins af aan. Ik probeer contact te vermijden met dingen waar ik allergisch voor ben, ik gebruik baby producten (zwitsal) voor mijn huid en ik heb homeopatische pilletjes (a. vogel) voor mijn hooikoorts. 

Ik hoop voor je dat jullie snel meer duidelijkheid krijgen en dat je je dochter in de tussentijd zo veel mogelijk kan behoeden voor contact met dingen waar zij niet tegen kan. Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## stefanie hummelink

Beste Floortje, 

Ik weet dat het al enige tijd geleden is dat je het bovenstaande bericht hebt geplaatst, maar ik hoop je toch nog te bereiken op deze manier. Ik ben student Consumentenwetenschappen aan de universiteit van Wageningen en ben op dit moment bezig met een onderzoek naar allergische reacties op speelgoed bij kinderen. Dit onderzoek doe ik in opdracht van het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM). Het kan bijvoorbeeld voorkomen dat kinderen jeuk, uitslag of andere eczeem-achtige klachten krijgen na het spelen met speelgoed. Dit is natuurlijk erg vervelend.

Om erachter te komen in hoeverre het voorkomt dat kinderen allergisch of overgevoelig reageren op speelgoed wil ik graag in gesprek komen met ouders van kinderen die weleens allergisch of overgevoelig hebben gereageerd op speelgoed.

Inmiddels is uw dochtertje al een stuk ouder en ik weet ook niet of ze nog steeds allergische reacties op speelgoed heeft? Bij mijn onderzoek heb ik gekozen voor de leeftijdsgroep van kinderen van 0 tot 14 jaar. Ik zou je daarom erg graag een aantal vragen willen stellen voor mijn onderzoek. Je mag me hierover ook mailen/bellen. Ik hoor graag wat van je!

groeten, Stefanie Hummelink
e-mail: [email protected]
tel.: 0638337054

Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking!

----------


## FloortjeF

Dag Stefanie,
We zijn alweer een hele tijd verder en intussen allerlei testen gehad. Een krasjes test maar uiteindelijk ook een contact allergie test. Daar kwam helemaal niets uit. Uiteindelijk naar de dietist gegaan en daar van alles geprobeerd en een histamine beperkend dieet geprobeerd. Super zwaar voor onze meid.....maar dit was het ook niet...Nu zijn we er sinds een jaar achter dat onze dochter een groeihormoonstoornis heeft, ze maakt te weinig groeihormoon aan. aangezien groeihormoon ook voor andere processen nuttig is zoals, waterhuishouding, vethuishouding,insuline, je algemeen lekker voelen, zijn we erachter dat onze dochter slecht tegen suiker kan. Met name zoetstoffen en toegevoegde suikers. Het gaat nu heel goed, we letten erop, suiker is eigenlijk niet goed voor je, en met de hormonen groeit ze goed. Het is een hele zoektocht geweest maar de klachten die ze toen had had met haar eetpatroon te maken. Denk ook niet dat het zin heeft met je onderzoek mee te doen. In ieder geval veel succes.
Groeten

----------

